# Coronado by La Flor Corona Especial Cigar Review - Smaller Ring Gauge way to Go



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I liked the Coronado corona especial better than the toro. I think the smaller ring guage is better at least for me as the cigar did not seem so st...

Read the full review here: Coronado by La Flor Corona Especial Cigar Review - Smaller Ring Gauge way to Go


----------

